# breuers bikebahnhof - köln



## THREE60 (17. März 2002)

kennt jemand den laden?
wie ist das angebot? wie sind die preise und der Service?

Ralf


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2002)

Also ich war mal in dem Laden und hab mich beraten lassen, die Beratung war auch ziemlich gut und der Verkaeufer hat sich alle Zeit genommen. Preise waren auch o.k., ansonsten hab ich aber noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (20. März 2002)

hi ralf,
 bin einer der 2 schrauber beim bikebahnhof. bin jetzt mit begin dersaison wieder ab montag- und dienstag- nachmittag im laden.

was brauchst du denn angebotstechnisch?

wir haben:
votec (naja ihr kennt die thematik)

rotwild (neu dieses jahr!!!)

specialized (diverse enduros und bighits sind da!! auch noch ein paar 2001er) auch klamotten!!

focus

schauff
und noch ein paar trecking&citybikesachen...kettler &co

ansonsten alles was sonst so zum biken brauchst(gabeln und co).
ruf halt mal durch:
0221- 559 58 81
demnächst auch mit homepage:
www.breuerbike.de
und/oder
www.bikebahnhof.de

service:
wir bauen dir dein komplettes bike auseinander und  wieder zusammen,....
also auch die ganze gabel- und bremsenabteilung!!!

preise mußt du halt mal erfragen, wenns konkret wird

ggf:schnäppchen: für leichtgewichte:
wir haben noch 2 rockshox sid100 von 2000 und eine sid race von 2000 da. fragt mal nach preis.

wen´s interessiert:
unser test-votec haben wir mit einer rohloff-nabe aufgebaut!!
saugeil!!


viel spass,
gruß
peppaman


du kannst mir auch mailen wenn´s nicht so dringend ist...


----------



## THREE60 (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> rotwild (neu dieses jahr!!!)
> *



was hab ihr denn von denen im laden stehen?

P.S.: schrauben können wir selber. meinte ehr so garantieabwicklung


----------



## peppaman (20. März 2002)

was meinst du mit garantieabwiklung?

aus meiner unbedarften schrauber-sicht würd ich sagen mit reklamationen erst mal dahin wo du das teil/bike gekauft hast. 

soweit ich das überblicken konnte, haben wir zZ ein-zwei hardtails da. hab mich noch nicht ganz ins rotwild programm eingearbeitet . sind nicht die ultraleicht-bikes, sondern eher solide ausgerüstet mit ritchey-comp-parts und RS-duke. 

und einen aufgebauten freerider mit psylo und einen fully-rahmen.
ruf mal im laden an...!

ach ja, mit rotwild haben wir auch cyclecraft ins programm bekommen.

da sind auch schon einige da.


----------



## THREE60 (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *was meinst du mit garantieabwiklung?
> *



geht das schnell oder bleiben die teile wochenlang unbearbeitet liegen, guter draht zum lieferanten, wie werden grenzfälle behandel. ...
Denke, dass es hier große differenzen in der branche gibt.
nur ist die aussage von jemand aus dem shop in diesem fall nicht viel wert.




> *
> aus meiner unbedarften schrauber-sicht würd ich sagen mit reklamationen erst mal dahin wo du das teil/bike gekauft hast.
> *



wenn ne größere anschaffung geplant ist, informiert man sich besser bevor der ernstfall eintritt und es zu spät ist.

werde euch schon nicht mit anders wo gekauften parts belästigen. glücklicher weise gibt ja einige hersteller/vertriebe, mit denen man direkt in kontakt treten kann.

Ralf


----------



## peppaman (20. März 2002)

zur kulanz und abwicklungsgeschwindigkeit von rotwild kann ich dir leider nix sagen, da wir ja wie gesagt erst dieses jahr dabei sind.
macht auch wenig sinn, wenn ich aussagen von vertretern zitiere. der ernstfall wird zeigen wie es mit lieferfähigkeit und kulanz aussieht.

mit specialized haben wir bis jetzt keine probleme, aber auch noch keine reklamation gehabt.

votec war im allgemeinen immer sehr kulant. mal sehen wie´s weitergeht mit denen.


so long
andreas


----------



## vanillefresser (21. März 2002)

Hi peppaman,

bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike, weis aber noch nicht was ich mir holen soll. Wann habt ihr denn geöffnet, würd gern mal reinschauen, vielleicht find ich ja bei euch was passendes.

Cu

vanillefresser


----------



## peppaman (21. März 2002)

@ vanillefresser:

also unsere öff-zeiten:
mo-fr 9h bis 13h und 15h bis 18:30h

außer mittwochs, da ist nachmittags zu.

samstags von 9h bís 14h


wieviel willst du denn anlegen und was hast du mit dem bike vor?

komm halt mal vorbei.

grethenstrasse 37a
im S-Bahnhof in 
Köln-Longerich

cu 
andreas


----------



## peppaman (25. März 2002)

juhuuu!! 

wir sind im netz!!!  

hier schauen:
www.breuerbike.de


und dann schön mal reinschauen..
viel spass 
andreas


----------



## mahatma (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *juhuuu!!
> 
> wir sind im netz!!!
> ...


Hab mal reingeschaut.
Da geht aber noch nicht viel. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (26. März 2002)

ist ja erst seit gestern....

außerdem sind wir ja kein versand....


----------



## mahatma (26. März 2002)

@peppaman

Eine Klug*******rbitte:   Könntest du in deinem Profil mal das Fat Cahnce "reparieren".  

gruß gt


----------



## peppaman (26. März 2002)

oh weh mir....

danke für den hinweis. wieso sagt ihr mir dass erst jetzt 
wird sofort erledigt.


----------



## mahatma (27. März 2002)

Wenn ihr alle andere Marken genau so schnell und gut repariert, mach ich mir um euren Kundenstamm keine Sorgen.


----------



## peppaman (27. März 2002)

wenn rockshox und co ihre produkte sinnvoller bauen (bzw. einsätzbereiche genau definieren) würden und ihre ersatzteile genauso verfügbar hielten wie ich meine antworten, würde ich mir auch keine sorgen machen....

dann könnten wir uns auch die ganzen foren hier sparen.

eins zum treffen verabreden, oder trainingstips austauschen würde reichen...

denke, dass sport import und co auch gerne (ersatz-)teile verticken würden, wenn sie denn immer genügend hätten...

is ja so viel besser   

cu
peppaman


----------

